# Now I see the light...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

If I could find one, I'd get it for Robin!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll pass, thank you very much.

And here I thought you liked me.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

...and here I thought it was special!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It might be avant garde art!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And when did I give you the impression I was in to avant garde art?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Well maybe just for the investment potential.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I try to invest wisely. I'm struggling to believe that lamp is a wise investment. 

Maisey is barking, barking, barking. Please stop.


----------

